# payloader



## concrete (Jan 25, 2006)

does any one use large wheel loader with pusher if so can you help me out with pricing per hour


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

$110 per hour


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

wow thats incredable inexpensive....

im running a Cat 420D backhoe with a 12' pusher on a site and im gettting $225 an hour

and a lot of our contract have loader fees for relocating and thats going for 
$200 an hour (with a 2 hour min charge)


----------



## dubeb31 (Feb 14, 2005)

$195 an hour


----------

